# Interesting looking top swimmers



## Jaws

I'm trying to decide on some medium-small sized top swimming fish. My tank has 2 plecos, clown loaches, neon tetras, platys, and zebra danios. Any suggestions? The loaches are all over the place but other than that they all stick to the middle or bottom. Maybe angelfish would be a good choice?


----------



## J-Pond

What size tank do you have? Angels require a rather large tank as they can grow to 6" diamater.


----------



## tinman

i have a similar question 

what can i do for top swimmers for my tank ? ?

id like some thing that looks nice and swims slow


----------



## automatic-hydromatic

yeah tank size is pretty important here

I'm hoping it's a good size considering you have clown loaches AND plecos


Gouramis are nice. They're labyrinth fish and bubble nest builders, so they tend to hang out near the surface. Dwarfs only grow to about 3" and the males are very colorful fish. My user avatar is one of the Powder Blue Dwarf Gouramis in my 30 gallon


----------



## susankat

If you have a full hood, and the tank is big enough butterfly fish are cool looking.

African Butterflyfish, Freshwater Butterflyfish, Butterfly fish, Pantodon buchholzi


----------



## majerah1

Anabantids are good choices for top dwellers.The gouramis recommended above are good and depending on your confidence in your fish keeping skills,some wild bubblenesting bettas would be ok with tankmates as well.Oh and depending on the tank size as well.


----------



## tinman

for me ? ?  
my tank and population in my signature  

please suggest me something 
i thought ill get Dwarf gauramis but the one in my tank the honey gaurami would def fight with another gaurami 

come on, it wont even backoff from my bolivian ram


----------



## tinman

and when the altispinosa flares at it, man honey gaurami turns soo colorful and the bottom part is totally black


----------



## automatic-hydromatic

susankat said:


> If you have a full hood, and the tank is big enough butterfly fish are cool looking.
> 
> African Butterflyfish, Freshwater Butterflyfish, Butterfly fish, Pantodon buchholzi


I'd put one of those in my planted community tank if I knew that A) he wouldn't compete with my Dwarf Gouramis for surface area, and B) he wouldn't eat my Guppies, lol


----------

